
Ask HN: Downvote brigade comes through at 3pm Pacific - thrwawy20160421
I&#x27;ve noticed that during the work day (Pacific time zone ) I&#x27;ll see comments get more and more points up until about 3pm, at which point they start going down very quickly.  Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?  Is it an automated process?  Or a large group of cranky users?
======
gus_massa
If you see a strange pattern, you can email dang (the moderator) at
hn@ycombinator.com . They can look at more data to try to confirm the problem.

